# Tired or Lazy?



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone know what that big green leafy plant is in the middle of my 29g?

Taken May 19th









It used to be that sad looking plant being held up by the driftwood 2 months ago! 
Taken March 25th









Well, I took a look at the tank today and didn't see any of the gouramis up front. Upon closer inspection, I saw 3 of them resting in between the leaves of that plant! They looked rather relaxed and their fins were not even moving! I found it rather comical. I actually forgot to take pictures.  I will try to take some tomorrow if they do the same thing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL that is the place where all the cool gouramis hang.. n_n


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It's not easy to make out 100% but could it be ...
hygrophilia corymbosa "narrow leaf"
http://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/images/andrew/hygrophilia.jpg


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I definitely looks like that.

Here it is on the 120.









And with the rounded Oto resting in the 29.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

That is one heck of a nice looking tank gunnerx, you should be proud.

And I miss my oto's....<sniff>


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Calmer said:


> It's not easy to make out 100% but could it be ...
> hygrophilia corymbosa "narrow leaf"
> http://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/images/andrew/hygrophilia.jpg


Yar, Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis' - I have some in my tank too. Has a very vibrant green to it, and creates a massive root system.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yep Chris is spot on as it is Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis' .  
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlantsImage.php?n=236_narrowleafgianthygro.jpg


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool, I can add that to my list of "known" plants in my tank.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> And with the rounded Oto resting in the 29.


OMG he is so fat!! I can't wait for my little otos (they're recent additions to my tank) to get happy and chunky like that!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, they're quite round.  This is how it was when I first got it from Big Al's!! That was 2 months ago.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

ooh so I may not have long to wait then


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope! As long as they have plenty of algae to eat or other stuff, they will gain weight quite fast. They sure love to eat.  Two of them cleared out all the diatom in my 29g in a day.


----------

